# Abgerundete Kanten bei schrift???



## Evil dark (4. Januar 2003)

in vielen Texttuts steht das ja, kann mir einer ne schritt für schritt erklärung geben wo ich hinklicken muss damit ich bei ner schrift abgerundete kanten bekomme...


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Januar 2003)

erstell die textebene
klick doppelt auf die textebene
stell unter "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief"
alles so ein wie du möchtest

bzw. :RTFM: oder *[F1]*


----------

